# Russian Hatchlings



## Thomas Nott (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on CB Russian Hatchlings that might be available. Looking specifically for hatchlings.


----------



## Carol S (Sep 6, 2015)

I just sent you a private message. Check your inbox.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 6, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum.

You can check the different care sheets as well as the 'Beginners Thread' and good luck.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2015)

Lots of breeders here on the forum. Carol S is an excellent one. I have 6 of her babies and I could not be happier with them.

Where are you?


----------



## Carol S (Sep 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> Lots of breeders here on the forum. Carol S is an excellent one. I have 6 of her babies and I could not be happier with them.
> 
> Where are you?


Tom, thanks for your praise.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2015)

Carol S said:


> Tom, thanks for your praise.



Your welcome. It is well earned and much deserved.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm not a known breeder like carol but I have ones out a year old and one about a month old. I hatched out both in the incubator in my room. I'm in DFW area and not willing to ship.


----------

